# phone lost data and root



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

This morning, my wife's phone would not connect to 3G data (mine would, sitting 2 inches away). I could switch to 4G, but it won't stay connected for long. She is running the stock rooted EE4, with imnuts 7/31 kernel. I flashed the EP1W radios, but that didn't fix anything. I also updated the kernel to the 8/8 OTB kernel. Then I downloaded Voltage Control (which is when I found out that I had lost root).

**update - after rebooting, I got root back (don't know what was up with that)**

still stumped on the data situation. 3G won't grab, and 4G won't stay connected for more than a few minutes. switching to airplane mode and back does not bring it back. Today could be adventurous, I'll check back in later.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

This issue has been linked to SD cards. Yours may have gone bad, something to look into.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Interesting. I won't count it out yet, but I have access to the contents of the SD card. Is there a specific folder that the issue is associated with?

Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums

**update** I swapped out the SD card for her old one, and nothing changed. I'm going to look around for options before I dive into the factory reset (last resort).

**update v2** POOP!!!!! me thinks that it's either SIM card or physical modem problem. Flashed from EP1W radios to EP1Q radios, nothing; from EP1Q to EE4, nothing (didn't realize that the EE4 radios didn't match, so...); Odin'ed back to EE4 stock, nothing; Odin'ed back to ED1 stock and ran OTA, nothing. I'm only flashing one more thing before it goes back to Big Red (well 2 things...), GC FE 2.0; and if that doesn't work, back to EE4 stock and VZW.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I meant SIM Card (Sorry I was at work when I replied initially)


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks. From what I've been reading, the problem was not isolated to my phone. It started working again this morning. Go figure.

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

Mine did the same thing about a week ago. 2 days no 3g. I took it in and they couldn't get it working so they sent me a replacement.


----------

